# My Little Mutt dog....



## ThxForNothing (Jun 3, 2006)

Alrighty... I just joined the forum today so I figured I would show everyone some pictures of my puppy dog. Well, okay, she isn't actually a puppy anymore.. but she sure acts like it.

*This is Peewe..*
she is a 10 year old GSD/Lab/Beagle.




































​


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

All the pics are great, but the bottom pic is outstanding.


----------



## ThxForNothing (Jun 3, 2006)

I had to post more..... o.o





































K i'm done.. I promise... heh.​


----------



## ThxForNothing (Jun 3, 2006)

Curbside Prophet said:


> All the pics are great, but the bottom pic is outstanding.


Thank you! 

I enjoy taking pictures of nature and animals in general, I use to have more of her that were more professional looking (the rest were just snapshots really) but my computer crashed recently and I lost everything.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Wow, I can only imagine how great those pics would have been. Beautiful dog!


----------



## ThxForNothing (Jun 3, 2006)

Curbside Prophet said:


> Wow, I can only imagine how great those pics would have been. Beautiful dog!


I'll end up taking more this summer i'm sure. Heh.
I just seen your dog, so cute!


----------



## bigdawgs (May 21, 2006)

What an interesting mix! Very cute.


----------



## ThxForNothing (Jun 3, 2006)

Thank you.  We also have her sister, here's a picture of her.... (Buffy) she's my grandpa's dog. The dogs hate each other for the most part.








We owned the mother (Tosha) when I was young, actually she was my first dog. Anyways, my family failed to get her fixed so she had puppies. Our fence wasn't very secure and a dog got into it ..obviously.. bleh. I'm happy that I have my dog, but i'm still highly disapointed in my family and their lack of ..responsible pet ownership. Oh well can't do much when you are a little girl.


And why not.. here's Tosha their mother.. She was a GSD/Lab. The father was the one who brought the (either beagle or some other terrier) into them.


----------



## drfong (May 24, 2006)

how do you get such clear pics to upload? I had to compress mine and shrink them so much that they are not crisp anymore. You pics look so good, and the dogs are great too.


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

Excellent pictures! What a cute dog.


----------



## GSD lover (Apr 8, 2006)

That is one of the cutest dogs I've seen! I love mutts!!


----------



## ThxForNothing (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks for the comments everyone. 



drfong said:


> how do you get such clear pics to upload? I had to compress mine and shrink them so much that they are not crisp anymore. You pics look so good, and the dogs are great too.


I use a program to resize the pictures. Either in Adobe or with Irfan View which is a completely free program. Just google it... it converts .bmps into .gif or .jpg without making them look all messed up. Anyways, I crop the unneeded areas and then shrank it all.

Hope that helps. If you have AIM and want to send me some pictures I can do it for ya also.


----------



## BUFFY (May 31, 2006)

ha, just by looking at those pictures, it looks like you have a good sense of humor....and i like your dog.


----------



## drfong (May 24, 2006)

Thanks, I'll look into those programs for converting photos.


----------



## ThxForNothing (Jun 3, 2006)

BUFFY said:


> ha, just by looking at those pictures, it looks like you have a good sense of humor....and i like your dog.


Awh, thanks.  

Now I feel all warm and fuzzy on the inside, lol.


----------



## ThxForNothing (Jun 3, 2006)

*more pictures....*

I took some more pictures today while I had the dogs playing together out front.
























awhh.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Awwwwwww >^_^< It's so great that they're getting along now. >^_^<


----------



## kellymac (Jun 2, 2006)

Just saw your dog and she is a cutie!!! I love the ears.


----------



## sheltieluver4 (Jun 5, 2006)

I just looove her, cute pictures 2!


----------



## ThxForNothing (Jun 3, 2006)

Awwh. Thank you. She has very soft ears, I love 'em. She's also got a soft coat, I love it... I'm like obsessed with playing with my dog's ears. I probably annoy her, lol. 

Here are some more pictures........


----------



## retriever crazy (Apr 2, 2006)

awww i love your dog! she/he is so cute! i just love mutts, sometimes they are cuter then a purebred. if he/she was my dog i would play with the ears too


----------



## ThxForNothing (Jun 3, 2006)

lol.... Peewee is a she.  And thank you!


----------



## ThxForNothing (Jun 3, 2006)

Just thought i'd share two recent pictures of my puppy.


----------



## Dave|Xoxide (Mar 9, 2006)

Yeah she's gained movie star status here.

Great Pics!

(my initial response was going to be "the James Bond" of the forum because of all the action shots, but since she's a "she" she'll have to take a more female role)


----------



## ThxForNothing (Jun 3, 2006)

Dave|Xoxide said:


> Yeah she's gained movie star status here.
> 
> Great Pics!
> 
> (my initial response was going to be "the James Bond" of the forum because of all the action shots, but since she's a "she" she'll have to take a more female role)


Lol, thanks so much for the comments Dave.

I'd also like to let everyone know here that I've entered a picture of her and my little cousin on a website to win some cash to help my boyfriend, my dog, and I all get out of my grandparents house. O.O.. lol, I posted a thread up about it.. you can see it here:

http://www.dogforums.com/off-topic/672-screw-pedro-vote-peewee.html


----------

